# Do you take naps ?



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I try really hard not to.
I go to bed early and get up early. If I nap, I mess up that schedule.

My hubby naps but he has a weird sleep schedule I think.
Like up half the night it seems like. 

And you ?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

same, i was awake about 4--5 am, and sleep about 10 pm--if nap any, besides feeling "out of sorts" it messes up my bodys schedule


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I nap 3 - 4 times a week. Because of pain issues I do not always sleep well so I take it when I can get it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I nap every chance I get. Which isn't often.
Usually have days and nights messed up.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I lay down for an hour or two each afternoon and listen to a book. I seldom fall asleep but it gives my back a break. I also go to bed early and get up early and like it that way...especially now that we are moving into the hot summer.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I usually try to get in bed at a decent hour. It does not always work out. I usually stay up to insure my wife is comfortable and settled down for the night, she too has pain issues that keep her awake and I won't leave her until I know she is OK.
On Friday, Saturday and Sunday I get up early, 5:45, to work at the soup kitchen, men's prayer breakfast, and church, respectively. I have to be careful when I get home to have something planned or I will sit down and take a nap and "blow" my day. That being said, I do have an over stuffed recliner on the back porch with a ceiling fan mounted directly over top of it that serves me well If I do need a Power Nap.
Dsmythe


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Gee, this is one area the wife and I are complete opposites. She will nap an hour after she gets up in the AM or most any other time of the day/night. Me, no naps for me; never have, guess I might miss something that might go on....  Although at night I have woke up in time to go to bed.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Dsm, you sound like a very considerate husband. Sisterpine, while i dont nap, i, too, take a break with a book--how many depends on weather, chores--and how good the book is.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't take naps, naps take me. If I sit still in the afternoon, I will probably go to sleep. Don't do it intentionally unless I have a health issue.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Often a nap in the early afternoon, usually about an hour. Not always, but often. Makes up for those nights that I'm up every hour, or the days that I've put in some extra work.

Mon


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I had to kinda laugh at this.....thought everyone took naps.

Back in my working days....supervision type job in a factory...day were long...like 6:00 AM to 6:00 PM.
Got in the habit of going in my office...eat a quick sandwich. 
Turn off the light... pull out a drawer on the desk...lend back in the chair.. with my feet propped up and snooze. for 1/2 hour.
As my office was off the main war room...everyone came and went, clerks and other employee in and out....was hard to Sleep hard... 
One day I was leaned back....guy comes storming in...wanted to see me about something....One of my foreman stopped him......
Told the guy....., "Shuuush, don't wake him up,...he gets grumpy in the afternoon if he doesn't get his nap....
That was it....wasn't really sleeping...just resting...so heard everything...and started laughing...got up and took care of the problem.

Still do a quick nap....close my eyes and rest my mind pretty regular.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I use to stay up for days but anymore I'll set down wanting to watch a show next thing I know three hours later show is done over.

I'm scared to drive any distance.

My wife was banging on the door to let her in I woke up just as she came in.

big rockpile


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

I often take a nap - usually 1/2 - 3/4 of an hour in the afternoon. I'm not in deep sleep and wake up refreshed.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

why would anyone wake me up too ask me such a question ?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Naps don't work for me, a nap would be an hour or two for me, maybe more,and then I couldn't fall asleep at a regular bedtime. 
Hubby can do 15 minutes and he is fine, I would just be craving more sleep.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Although I try to sleep 6 to 8 hours a day, I often nap on the same schedule as my dogs. Only difference is they wake up barking and biting at their butts and I wake up scratching mine while I decide what I want or can do without disturbing my neighbors for an hour or so before I relax.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Not unless I'm sick. 
I hate the way I feel after waking up after one. And I'm not usually tired till bedtime anyway.
Saw this a few weeks back and it's food for thought:

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...emature-death-research-suggests-a6954291.html


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Only while waiting for the light to turn green. People are so understanding. They will even honk to let me know that the light has changed without me even asking and wasting a wink.

I often nap in the evening during a commercial break. The ball peen hammer fairy sometimes taps me in the temple and I can regain consciousness in an entirely new western. I like to brush my teeth before. I am not motivated to do when I wake up. I don't like that feeling after I wake up either. I am more accepting of it right before bunkhouse time and the days projects are behind me.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Not unless I'm sick.
> I hate the way I feel after waking up after one. And I'm not usually tired till bedtime anyway.
> Saw this a few weeks back and it's food for thought:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...emature-death-research-suggests-a6954291.html


I'm the same way. I feel terrible after a nap. On top of that I can only sleep for 20 minutes or so regardless of how much sleep I had the night before or how tired I am.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If I try to nap, I never really wake up for the rest of the day. I just feel groggy and out of sorts. I wish I could take a quick nap and wake up refreshed, but it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My daughter is a student and she takes what she calls coffee naps. Drinks a cup of coffee and takes a quick nap in the 15 minutes or so it takes the caffeine to hit her system and wakes up raring to go.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> My daughter is a student and she takes what she calls coffee naps. Drinks a cup of coffee and takes a quick nap in the 15 minutes or so it takes the caffeine to hit her system and wakes up raring to go.


I do that too, but when I wake up from a full night and I'm still tired. I'll just go back to bed for the 20 minutes it takes for the coffee to hit my blood. That's usually how I start my weekends.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I find that naps longer than 15 minutes leave me feeling groggy, so I set a kitchen timer to regulate my "power naps." Works like a charm for me and I wake up feeling refreshed.



.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

No naps here. There'll be plenty of time for laying around after I'm dead. 

Hmmm, wonder if anybody's last thought was "I wish I'd took more naps" ?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Clem said:


> No naps here. There'll be plenty of time for laying around after I'm dead.
> 
> Hmmm, wonder if anybody's last thought was "I wish I'd took more naps" ?


I haven't got to that stage of my musing on the topic. I am still wondering what the person who first called death "the big dirt nap" was like.

I was reading a few years ago about the actress who play James Gardner's klutzy love interest in Support Your Local Sheriff was so fond of naps and sleep that when she passed away, she chose as her epitaph "Don't bother me. I'm taking a nap."


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

i nap involuntarily..usually while sitting up in the chair or the bed watching tv. sounds like good time for one right now...


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't take naps, but 50% of the time I'll fall asleep watching TV and it doesn't matter what time of day.
Now my wife does take a 45min, hour nap prior to us going out in the evening, so she must budget that time into her getting ready to go out time.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

flewism said:


> I don't take naps, but 50% of the time I'll fall asleep watching TV and it doesn't matter what time of day.
> Now my wife does take a 45min, hour nap prior to us going out in the evening, so she must budget that time into her getting ready to go out time.


Here I always thought GF spent 3 hours of the four hours she took getting ready to go out choosing dresses and shoes as I slept in her recliner waiting. Glad I now know we are both just catching pre outing Zs


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I would love to be able to nap but I have three children and endless farm chores


----------



## Nom_de_Plume (Feb 12, 2017)

In the summer I nap. But I live north of the 50th parallel so.....Animals are on daylight schedule which means I'm up pre 5am and have to stay up past 10:30pm to put animals to bed....if I don't grab a nap in the middle of the day I'm boned. In the winter I don't nap. But I do get a lot more sleep as it's dark by 4pm and doesn't get light til nearly 8 am.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Yes, I will take a 15 min nap if I can. Generally wake up at 3:30AM or 4AM from a sore shoulder, or if I sleep on my back, a dry mouth. So I get up, have devotions and prayer, and hopefully fall back asleep from 5AM -6AM. So I go to bed by 10PM so I can at least get 5-6 hours sleep in the event I can not fall back asleep.

Last night I slept 7 straight hours. First time in many weeks as I can not remember the last time I slept 7 continuous hours.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

I have to nap, and I have no ailments, nor I have reached a particularly ripe age. I nap because about 20yrs ago I lost the ability to sleep 8-10hrs. I'm lucky if I get 5-6 a night. Obviously, with a short night's sleep, I have to make up for it in afternoon. I make it part of my schedule. Folks know they are not to disturb me between 2-5pm, although I only get a solid hour of sleep, I like the quiet time before and after. In summer, it is perfect, as it feels like I have two days in one, since it is light til 930pm. I then go outside and do chores until dark, have a late supper, then it is bedtime. It kinda sucks in winter...sometimes, I'll have to forgo my routine, as it is dark by 430pm. 
The question I have, is for those who don't take naps...do you get a solid 8hrs sleep at night? 
When I could sleep for a solid 8-10 hours, I had the energy to plow through a day, and then some...nap never crossed my mind.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been known to doze off for a few minutes while watching TV because most of it is boring but I do not deliberately take naps. I find that a nap cuts into my night time sleeping by either not letting me fall asleep or waking me up hours early. 

I don`t know if this is a general thing for men but my father and husband and brother-in-law are all the same and having asked some of my women friends I get the same answer. They doze off in their comfortable chairs and then when they wake up and you ask how was your nap they vehemently deny having ever been asleep. What is that all about


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

emdeengee said:


> I don`t know if this is a general thing for men but my father and husband and brother-in-law are all the same and having asked some of my women friends I get the same answer. They doze off in their comfortable chairs and then when they wake up and you ask how was your nap they vehemently deny having ever been asleep. What is that all about


Sounds like the man in this house. He sits down to watch TV and next thing I know he is taking a nap. I usually look
at him now when he is in his chair before I try to start a conversation with him. No sense waking up grumpy.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

melli to answer your question about not napping and getting 8 hours of sleep.... During my working career I seldom got more than 4-5 hours of continuous sleep - worked 3-11 shift, home by 11:30 or so asleep by 1:30 up before 6.
Now that I've been retired for almost 10 years I go to bed after 11pm and get up somewhere between 5:30-6am.
As posted earlier sometime after 10:30 or so I will doze off in the chair and suddenly awake only to go to bed... but during day-light hours no naps for this guy....... one exception a few years ago I was sick (very sick) and I slept off and on for 3 days.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Take a siesta before the fiesta!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I had to think about this today. I ate my Lunch was going to watch a Soap Opera with my wife then Mow Grass.

I feel to sleep after Lunch as normal. Woke after the Soap Opera was over. Found I needed to go to town and get Mower Blades.

My wife took me. I asked her if she was Mad about me taking a nap? No it is normal with you anymore.

She thinks I sleep 16 hours a day. ok she may be right but like she says if I'm busy I stay at it and I have no problem getting up early if I want to.

big rockpile


----------



## chindian (Sep 8, 2014)

I rarely take a nap unless I 've had a gruelling day. But I work a day job and usually get 8 hours a night.
Now that the kids are old enough, stay-at-home hubby does take naps a couple times a month. We joke that he doesn't know how to take it slow or take a break- he only has an On and Off switch. On when he's upright, off when he's flat on his back.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

ladytoysdream said:


> I try really hard not to.
> I go to bed early and get up early. If I nap, I mess up that schedule.
> 
> My hubby naps but he has a weird sleep schedule I think.
> ...


We eat our main meal of the day at noon. I do the dishes and then take a short nap of about a half hour. Now I have convinced my husband to do the same. We are up at day light no matter how early day light is and work hard. That nap revives us and gives us energy until we go to bed by 8 m. Without that little nap I would be washed out by 6:00pm and asleep; then awake at 3:00am!


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Started the bad habit, several years ago of taking a nap, mostly in the summer. Get up every morning at day light and stay out till dark. When haying usually get up at 2 AM, and check for dew so maybe can bale. Park the motor home at the farm when haying, so can run the AC and cool it down to sleep. Out there usually nap right after lunch. If at the house try to nap about 11 AM, unless I have someone coming to pickup produce. Try not to schedule mid day having someone coming by. Most of the naps are 1 1/2 or 2 hours. Have a hard time breaking the habit during the winter.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I go out to do my barn chores around 4:00 pm, come in fix supper, eat, sit down to watch a little TV and promptly fall asleep in my recliner for 30-60 minutes. That's most days but not every day. Nap or not I only sleep 5-6 hours a night. Any more than that and I can't hardly walk when I get up. If I didn't try to live at least halfway normal I would only take naps several times a day and not do the 5-6 hour stint in bed.


----------

